# postoperative icd9 code



## brcadena (Jul 7, 2011)

Help!!
I have been coding V45.89 for post operative since day 1, today a coworker advised the description says other post procedural status, other, presence of neuropacemaker or other electronic devices. I have been using if the physician advises patient had a recent procedure, status post, postoperative (within the global period). I was told by an auditor this is a correct code to use. Please advise. 

Thank you,


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 7, 2011)

The V45.89 is only a status code and is not acceptable as a first list code  The post op codes are either follow-up V67.0x if nothing further is being done or aftercare a  V58.4x, or V58.7x or V58.8x code whichever applies based on what is being done.


----------



## brcadena (Jul 7, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thank you very much, I appreciate your immediate response and assistance.


----------

